# Oil vs Repaint?



## jtucker (Aug 12, 2014)

Hi All -

I'm in the process of cleaning up an offset smoker and I'm about ready for the next step.  After I get the rust knocked off the outside of the firebox, should I repaint or just heat/coat with either crisco or veggie oil?  I've done a lot of searching on painting and see a mix of preferences / results.  Some have paint issues, others don't.  Some recommend paint, others say oil it or use crisco. I don't care too much about the appearance.  I'm just interested in protecting the health of the pit long term.  It already has some years under its belt and I don't it has had much TLC.  I'm curious if oiling it while hot is the way to go to avoid the potential for having paint issues soon after.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 14, 2014)

Tucker , the cheaper way would be Oil ( or ,I use Lard [Manteca] ). A mopping of this before and during my cook helps protect my investment.

View media item 181832   See here on the Firebox , a line of 'heat' . Doesn't hurt it and it's protected from water.

Now if you are a 'neat freak' you may not like the color and want a crisp Black finish . I can't afford the paint to keep re-doing my FB.

I mention the FB being the worst as the rest of the Smoker doesn't get the high heats the FB does. IMHO , even $10 is too much ; you'll be re-painting often , and the professional Paint - forget about it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

Oh, yes , when I have to leave mine outside to cool off and it rains , there's a little rust on the hot spots , a quick rub with a "Brillo" pad and oil her up.

I'm finally gathering my material together to build a Q-Bana (will be a shed on the side of my garage with a cement pad) to keep her out of weather and so it will be usable in inclement weather (Rain or Snow). 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'll try to keep you posted on the project but I'll continue to oil my down.

Have fun and . . .


----------



## jtucker (Aug 15, 2014)

Great info.  Thanks so much Old School!  I would certainly prefer to use oil for the same reasons, espeicially because I don't mind a little _character_.  I just want to protect it and thats all I care about.  I have a couple more questions:

1 - I was just going to do a spray oil, like Pam (Canola) or Generic Veggie spray.  Any diff between Veggie and Canola?  Does it matter?

2 - The next decision I need to make is whether or not to powerspray out the inside of the smoke chamber to remove all the cooked on black stuff (greases, smoke, etc), which mostly resides on the underside of the lid.  This smoker is about 6 or so years old and I'm the 3rd owner.  I know the 2nd owner only used it a couple of times over a few month period, but I also know that he had absolutely no clue what he was doing.  Your guess is as good as mine as to what the original owner did with it, or if it was ever seasoned properly to begin with.  Should I spray out all the stuff and re-season myself, or just leave it as is?  I've already scrubbed off the grates, heat diffuser, etc.  Just not sure what to do with the inside of the chamber itself.

Jeff


----------



## james1nc (Aug 15, 2014)

I personally would repaint then buy a cover then apply a lite coating of oil. as far as the inside I would never power wash all the years of flavor off my smoker ''but im the only owner of the smoker so I know whats been used in mine. you could just scrape off the inside and apply more oil then season it.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 15, 2014)

Tucker , IMHO , I would suggest Lard or Manteca (Mexican and cheaper). keep a sauce mop for this and a little pan by the Smoker to melt your Manteca. Dip and coat the discolored areas .D o this early in the fire-up so after the cook you don't have a thick coat of sticky on the outside it soaks into the exposed metal. This doesn't make my Pit a bit slick or oily unless I want to store it (like my little 16" New Braunsfel ) , then on fire-up , it will cook into the metal.

As far as the inside , never wash it, as James said. You can however take a putty knife and gently scrape the loose creosote off the sides and re-season it again. I use the Manteca for this as  well.

Have fun and . . .


----------



## james1nc (Aug 15, 2014)

when I season I start saving up bacon,sausage grease  then rub it in rub it in


----------



## moozoo (May 23, 2015)

I've often wondered about this.  My pit's showing its age, which doesn't really concern me, but I want to be sure it's protected.  Even 1/4" inch steel can eventually have issues.  Think I'll give the lard a shot.  Thanks, guys.


----------

